# Ricoh error code 975



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone have info on what's causing and how to fix error code 975 on Ricoh GXe3300n? Of Course I can't find info on that code anywhere... thanks


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I contacted Ricoh, got an answer... I am posting what I found out in case anyone else ever encounters it. 

Past month, have been getting warning about rt side tank getting full... don't recall the message, I posted about it in here a couple weeks ago. Been using the GXe3300n mainly for printing shipping labels, not sublimation. So perhaps since not using the other inks, only one side of the waste tank got filled.

Anyway, this new error 975... Ricoh Tech support said:
Your service code 975:

 975 Right Ink Sump Full The count prescribed for the right ink sump has expired.
§ Replace right ink sump 
§ Do SP5008 to reset counter 
§ Replace CTL board

I replaced the waste tank with a new one. Went into service mode, entered 5008 which ended up being a reset of right side waste tank. After going through steps, had to power off then back on. Error message is gone!! Phewwwww....


----------



## bubemedina (Nov 30, 2021)

Hola, a mi me aparece el error 975, pero no me deja hacer nada desde el menú, está bloqueado. Qué puedo hacer?


----------



## Jeff Shoe (8 mo ago)

sapience said:


> I contacted Ricoh, got an answer... I am posting what I found out in case anyone else ever encounters it.
> 
> Past month, have been getting warning about rt side tank getting full... don't recall the message, I posted about it in here a couple weeks ago. Been using the GXe3300n mainly for printing shipping labels, not sublimation. So perhaps since not using the other inks, only one side of the waste tank got filled.
> 
> ...


Thank You So Much....It worked for me!!!


----------



## EmmaHolmes (4 mo ago)

sapience said:


> I contacted Ricoh, got an answer... I am posting what I found out in case anyone else ever encounters it.
> 
> Past month, have been getting warning about rt side tank getting full... don't recall the message, I posted about it in here a couple weeks ago. Been using the GXe3300n mainly for printing shipping labels, not sublimation. So perhaps since not using the other inks, only one side of the waste tank got filled.
> 
> ...


Hi there
Apologies for being thick but how do I go about doing SP5008 to reset counter?
I have replaced the ink collection unit (I'm assuming this is the what you are calling the right ink sump?) and the printer was working until yesterday. How to I access service mode?


----------



## Tarquin T (Mar 12, 2007)

EmmaHolmes said:


> Hi there
> Apologies for being thick but how do I go about doing SP5008 to reset counter?
> I have replaced the ink collection unit (I'm assuming this is the what you are calling the right ink sump?) and the printer was working until yesterday. How to I access service mode?


The right hand sump isn't the ink collection unit, it's an internal part that I don't think can be accessed or replaced. There is a work around - resetting the copy counter but this may be a short lived option.


----------



## Armindo Rosa (2 mo ago)

Bom dia.
Venho aqui confirmar


sapience said:


> I contacted Ricoh, got an answer... I am posting what I found out in case anyone else ever encounters it.
> 
> Past month, have been getting warning about rt side tank getting full... don't recall the message, I posted about it in here a couple weeks ago. Been using the GXe3300n mainly for printing shipping labels, not sublimation. So perhaps since not using the other inks, only one side of the waste tank got filled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Armindo Rosa (2 mo ago)

Efectuei ontem o mesmo procedimento descrito por Sapiência e o resultado foi o desejado. Um alivio...
Para introduzir os dados no menu, também segui os passos demonstrados numa publicação de Kevin Vilgax no Youtube, com o seguinte Link: _ 



_


----------

